Ask HN: What is a good OSS license to release a dev/test tool? - kt315
======
gus_massa
You will get more attention if you explain what you need and what you have
already researched. The main two alternatives are MIT/BSD and GPL3, with many
many many variants.

What is your project? Why do you think you'd prefer MIT/BSD? Why do you think
you would prefer GPL3?

~~~
kt315
This is HTTP performance test tool with ability to run scripted workloads from
a farm of machines while collecting telemetry.

~~~
roschdal
GPL v3.

